# Tristram's Landing - Nantucket



## Miss Marty (Feb 25, 2006)

What are the 3 bedroom units like 
Any special area/section to request


----------



## Patti (Feb 26, 2006)

*Nantucket*

You can go to www.tristrams.com to see pictures of the 3BR "Deluxe Cottage". All cottages are pretty much the same layout, just the interior colors of the furniture, blinds, etc. differ. Some cottages are the "Starbuck" style which are larger and have a second floor. However, the house # on the RCI confirmation is often not the house you will be staying in. The 2 BR units are a townhouse style condo.

You can also go to www.nantucket.net and www.nantucketchamber.org for lots of information about this beautiful island...


----------



## sfwilshire (Feb 26, 2006)

Hi Marti,

What time of year would you be going?

Is this on an exchange? What did you use to exchange in?

We love this resort, but have trouble finding it because of the low VEP. It has a few quirks (such as bad internal roads and an absent staff), but none of that matters to be on our favorite island.

One unit we had came complete with dust bunnies. It was early in the year and I think it might have been unoccupied for a while. I know you enjoy clean surroundings, so be forwarned. The next one we occupied was spotless.

We mostly just hang out at the beaches, shop, eat and visit friends. Be sure to drive around and check out the whole island. The Wauwinet is a hotel we often visit (just to soak up the scenery .... though there IS a restaurant).

We always get chowder at The Brotherhood. The Whaling Museum is nice.

We'll be there for a week in October.

Sheila


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 29, 2006)

*Nantucket*



			
				sfwilshire said:
			
		

> We'll be there for a week in October. Sheila



If you get a chance - please update us - on the Ferry 
and your experience at The Tristram`s Landing in Oct


----------



## sfwilshire (Oct 1, 2006)

Will do. We had one fairly rough ferry ride a couple of years ago, but usually it's just a pleasant interlude. We grab a table, bring out our snacks and projects and relax.

Because we love Nantucket so much, it's bound to be a fun week. The only part I dread is the 1000 mile drive to and from Hyannis.

Tristram's Landing is a little quirky, but it's a wonderful option for a very expensive island.

Sheila


----------



## judyjht (Oct 1, 2006)

I LOVE the Brotherhood for the curly fries, Clam Chowda and the Planters' Punch!!  I can taste it now.

Also, we got a trade to Tristam's a few years ago and had a great time.  Actually, it was the 4th of July week - can you imagine that someone banked that week???  I had the request in for a few years before I got it.  I usually get what I want - eventually!


----------

